# Danbodia's photo debut



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

This is my first photo on the Tex. I'm stoked, so I'd thought I'd post it in my favorite forum.....8v Tech
















This is my recently finished motor. Built by John Hart at Fast Addiction here in VT. ABA punched out to 2033 cc. ARP everything.The head was P+P at Techtonics by Colin Gyenes and rebuilt with their 1mm oversized intake and exhaust valves. Currently a running a 268 cam, but going bigger soon. Adj. cam and lightened Intermediate shaft pulleys. AMS chip. BMW AFM. 3.5 bar FPR. Brospeed header, TT exhaust with hi-flow cat. Lightened flywheel. All new seals, gaskets, bearings.
Alot of the planning on this motor was garnished from this forum. Thanks.....









_Modified by Danbodia at 5:25 PM 12-7-2004_


_Modified by Danbodia at 8:35 AM 11-18-2005_


----------



## 85GTI CA (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Looks real good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How does that bad boy run?


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (85GTI CA)*

Simply beautiful. Tell me everything about it.









But seriously, tell me about your intake. I have a BMW maf that I am going to put in my car and your setup looks the cleanest. How did fitting that pipe go? What brand of cone is that? Where can I buy one of those shields. Is the intake mani and TB stock?


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Speed Racer.)*

Ya, it runs really well. lots of torque and good even power. very linear. Dyno runs are planned for the future. the cam and ignition timing are stock right now so there is room there. It's got more than enough power for me...
First off, if you want a pipe like that, call John up at Fast Addiction. Its just a simple 3'' pipe that was made for this. The filter is a 3'' ITG from Eurosport. That shield is part of the Eurosport kit with a few modifications. Intake manifold was port matched to the head. the throttle body is stock and was just cleaned up by yours truly.
The whole idea behind the motor was to wake it up as much as possible but not lose sight of reliability or simplicity.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

I look forward to seeing the dyno results. Would you happen to have any prices on those goodies?


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Speed Racer.)*

LOL, Which goodies?


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Ha ha. The piping and intake.


----------



## emvee2003 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Awesome 8v setup. How does the idle stabilizer connect to the intake pipe? Can't tell from the picture. I've just received my BMW AFM in mail and would like the same intake setup. 
Thanks


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (emvee2003)*

Tubing and hose clamps from what I know.


----------



## emvee2003 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Speed Racer.)*

Into the metal pipe or the rubber connector?


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (emvee2003)*

Both. Maybe, I am misunderstanding what you are saying, though.


----------



## emvee2003 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Speed Racer.)*

On the stock setup, the breather hose connects to the throttlebody as in this setup and the idle stabilizer hose connects to the intake pipe. But here, the idle stabilizer hose does not appear to connect to the intake pipe; can't really see where.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (emvee2003)*

OOOOhhhhhh. Right. Duh. I see what you are talking about now. I thought you were talking about the intake hose connecting to the MAF.







No clue on that but now you have sparked my interest as well. Danbodia?


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Speed Racer.)*

That rubber boot between the TB and the Intake tube is a stock piece from a CIS car. So the ISV just plugs right in. No mess, no fuss. The 3in. itg filter and the adapter is from Eurosport. I'm pretty sure its from their VR6 kit. The blue "hump" boot just after the heatshield was about $20ish as was the aluminium tubing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can get all this at Fast Addiction.
click here


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Thanks for link. That will come in handy after Christmas. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
I am still curious, though, about the question that emvee2003 had.
Below, is a pic of a stock intake (bear with me). The tube connects to the intake hose right before the TB. I am not seeing that on your motor. Do you have another pic of that particular area we could see.
Thanks, again.


----------



## Tattoo Collector (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Speed Racer.)*

How did that AMS chip work? Did it make a significant difference?


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Tattoo Collector)*

Speed Racer ------> Your answer is in the post above your question. The ISV plugs into a OEM CIS rubber boot just off the throttle body. I'll post a pic when I get my new camera.
Tattoo Collector ------> The chip went in about two years ago. It did make a significant difference. The cam and the chip made a bigger difference. The rebuild/swap made a "ludicrous speed" difference.








From what I can gather, this chip is the one to get...hope that helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Awesome. Thanks for making it clear to the "gifted" people.


----------



## Tattoo Collector (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Thanks for the reply. Does anyone know if AMS makes a chip for Digi I. I have the exact same motor in my car. (exactly to the T) I am swapping Digi I b/c my harness is shot and digi I is easier/nice/etc.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

I like it - nice clean motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbyte (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

You've got to get Ian up in the engine bay for the hero shot!
Steve


----------



## krautspeed (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Congrats on the car man, I know this is something you had wanted for a very long time! Maybe when the weather gets better you can take me for that hot lap you promised back in the fall!


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (krautspeed)*

Ok, that engine bay has pulled me away from my crazed forced induction thoughts, I think thats what might be going into my Jetta. Damn, I've changed my mind so many times, but that is so freaking b-e-a-utiful that I just must have it.
















Very Very Very Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Was there any wiring that had to be changed in switching to the ABA bottom end?
One more thing, if you don't mind me asking, how much did it all cost you grand total so I can figure out how much I'm going to have to "put away" to do this. Email me @ [email protected] if you'd rather not post the costs.










_Modified by secondgen at 3:26 AM 12-16-2004_


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Tattoo Collector)*

awesome man!
now i've got some inspiration to put my bmw afm in in the spring and fix up my intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

lets see a pic of the exterior too


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

As for cost, this was not cheap to build, seeing how about everything was either new or refurbished/rebuilt. The whole project started out as just an ABA swap, but grew with the old "While were here we might as well do this" attitude. My contribution to this was sand/clean/paint. I'm a "bolt on" kind of shade tree mechanic, I don't build motors. I built my brakes/suspension and that kind of thing. So, you have to throw labor costs on top of that pile of shiny new parts. I figure my wife is going to let me do this once, so do it out while I can. She told me my boy will learn to drive on this car when she saw the final bills. He's 7 mo.








Future plans include a rebuilt tranny with a Peloquin and a TT276 is on the way. Here's a couple pics.
















It's put away for the winter now. I'll plan on a nice photo shoot for next spring. I've got some nice red/white/amber OEM euro tails, Relays for the headlights, Hella supertones and other stuff to go in over the winter. Might go Shine on the suspension, but who knows?
Thanks for the compliments








EDITFORISUCKATINTERNET


_Modified by Danbodia at 11:18 AM 12-16-2004_


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

How about some more engine shots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quadmodrophenia (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Speed Racer.)*

It's hot in it's simplicity.
I can't wait to see the dyno chart, I'm building my engine almost to those exact specs.
Top end is identical and the only exhaust difference is I went for a custom build 2.5" with flowmaster.
I'm saving up for the ABA swap that I'm planning on punching and stroking out.
I only wish my car was a straight as yours, I've got to cut my rear fenders off beacuse the flares managed to get water tight around the bottom and rotted the arches out.


----------



## ChristianMK1 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

You know what, that car will still be a cool ride when your boy starts driving. Definitely clean and will be a classic. Any interior photos......?
Nice ride, bump for a tasteful build! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (ChristianMK1)*

Thanks for the compliments







Just got a set of newer Schroths from *Dextrose* here on the Vortex. When they show up, I'll switch out the old ones and take some pics.
So consider interior shots on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

i just got a g60 valve cover for my car too...these cars are gonnna be like long lost twins








p.s. how did you mate the ABA upper timing belt cover to the g60 valve cover?


_Modified by username at 9:19 AM 1-4-2005_


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (username)*

No kidding.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You obviously have excellent taste.








The timing belt cover snaps on like it was supposed to be there. The fit is pretty neat considering that none of these pieces should go together. Not 100% perfect but you get the picture. 


_Modified by Danbodia at 3:04 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

i wish i could afford an extra $70 for a g60 valve cover too. they are really nice things.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
stupid me, once there was this dirty one that got sold on ebay for $15 +$12 shipping.


----------



## Iced Golf (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (zero666cool)*

any details on how you got 2033cc from an aba block?


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Iced Golf)*

first oversize bore.....


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Awesome. Can't wait to see #'s. I'm building a "slightly-larger-than-two-liter" myself, and love seeing others doing similar things.
What I'm still wondering about is this:

_Quote, originally posted by *Danbodia* »_BMW AFM.

Year? Engine? Plug-n-play?
Any help would be greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (CasaDelShawn)*

it's from a 535 series bmw the year escapes me at the moment but people are showing significant dyno gains when using one since the stock digi2 maf is roughly 21/2" and the bmw one is over 3".. do a search.. I think you might find some better results there.
here is a pic with the difference being fairly obvious.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2139065
scroll down and click on this guys picture.


_Modified by nogogl at 10:00 PM 8-24-2005_


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

wow, nice car and pics














keep up the good work.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (dadsgeoisslow)*

anyone know how many HP does a stock aba with stock counterflow head yeild ?
i have this setup and i as wondering where my hp range should be
full rebuilt aba
large exahaust ports and polished
very light intake port/polish
decked head about 1.2mms
schrick 288 cams
dual downpipe+mani
straight pipe exahaust
any ideas ? 130-140 ? 
the engine has good torque, but since i have no oxygen sensor connected for now, i can't time it right, and due to that i can't really dyno it or anything. 
bump for yah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (nogogl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nogogl* »_it's from a 535 series bmw the year escapes me at the moment 

Right on, I'll start looking @ 5ers. The main reason that I asked is that I've checked some other BMW MAFs and they all seem to have a different connector. Are there different connector styles, or am I imagining things?


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (CasaDelShawn)*

new pic for this old dino of a post, all broken in and everything


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

still looking good neil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (vdubmike2)*

have you put this thing on the dyno yet?


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (vdubmike2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmike2* »_have you put this thing on the dyno yet?

I'd love to know, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Also, did you run oversized pistons with the overbore, or just bigger rings on the stock pistons? I'm *still* waiting for my ABA block to come to the front of the line at the machine shop to see if they can just rehone, or if they want to rebore.


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (OstTrefftWest)*

Thanks for the kind words guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I went with a new piston set from TT 83.5, 10:1, Kolbenschmidt.
The rods were balanced at TT too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Speaking of dyno runs, The local club (Dubsnorth) is trying to get something together for Oct 1. I'm planning on running, so if I do, I'll post up some results.








I have a couple things to do first....








Sorry a little blury, but you can see the profile










_Modified by Danbodia at 10:33 AM 8-31-2005_


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

lightweight lifters and a 276?


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (vdubmike2)*

You got it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Not to jack the thread, but this is my attempt to getting my engine as nice as yours.
Imitation is the greatest form of flattery!

























And btw, mine already has the 276 cam and more goodies















How'd ya get the timing belt covers to fit right


----------



## no.og.a2 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*

how is the isv sitting. on regular valve covers have brackets that just bolt but i dont see a place for a bracket on these. looking to also make my motor look a bit nicer like yours. 
also you said that the eurosport intake was the one made for a vr? the regular old digi one would work right?
thanks
eric s.


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Not to jack the thread, but this is my attempt to getting my engine as nice as yours.
Imitation is the greatest form of flattery!









No problem, and Thanks. I enjoyed following your thread, as you built your motor up. What point are you at now? The posts kind of just stopped. The top timing belt cover is from the ABA, and if I remember right, the bottom piece was too. When you get there just match them up, it was fairly obvious and went pretty smoothly with a couple minor tweaks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
no.og.a2, For the ISV you use the same bracket, the G-60 cover has 2 or 3 points (I can't remember) on the back side, for you to bolt to.
I used the VR6 filter because it matched up to the BMW AFM, if you have the digi AFM then the stock Eurosport (ITG) filter will fit fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Yeah, i need to dig up that thread and keep updating it, right now as it sits, the motor is built, just waiting on a new cam seal to install, then other odds and end on the car itself before I drop the motor in.
Should be wrapping up in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*

The cam and the lighter lifters went in.
Everything looked good inside the head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are some pics:
Profile comparison of the 268 and the 276.








The power of the 268 came in around 3500/4000 RPM
The power of the 276 comes in around 5000 RPM
The motor revs up over 7000, pulling the whole time.
I can't wait for the Dyno run on the first, so I'll have some real #'s to work with and not just my biased impressions.








There was a loss of low end power but not all that much and I'm going to give some time to the adj. cam gear later on, I'll update.
The heat sheild was cut to match the BMW AFM too:
The area opened up,








and with the AFM and the adapter installed,








Thanks again to John at Fast Addiction for the great work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Since this thread had my first pic on the Vortex, it's only fitting to post my first vid here too.








Just the car idling in the garage:
http://media.putfile.com/DSCF105684/320


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

stepping it up again? i guess this means i have to pull the motor and smooth the whole bay in my car now


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danbodia* »_Since this thread had my first pic on the Vortex, it's only fitting to post my first vid here too.








Just the car idling in the garage:
http://media.putfile.com/DSCF105684/320


That's awesome...can't wait to hear mine...mmmm


----------



## VRC40 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*

Ok...nice pictures...that's all well and good. But when ya gonna put it in the caaaaaa? Enough of it being paaaaaaaked in the gaaaaaaaaraaaaage!
(An interested party) 
On another note: the 1990 "Black Beauty" with the upgraded wheel covers passed inspection with FLYING COLORS!!!!!. Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (VRC40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC40* »_Ok...nice pictures...that's all well and good. But when ya gonna put it in the caaaaaa? Enough of it being paaaaaaaked in the gaaaaaaaaraaaaage!
(An interested party) 
On another note: the 1990 "Black Beauty" with the upgraded wheel covers passed inspection with FLYING COLORS!!!!!. Just thought you might like to know.









Stuff it you.


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*

Oh god.
That motor makes me wanna throw out my thought of a VR6/1.8t swap.
How much have you spent on it so far?


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Big Dac With Fries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmike2* »_stepping it up again? i guess this means i have to pull the motor and smooth the whole bay in my car now









LOL, stepping up? No, It was all in the big picture. You keep smoothing, I'm saving up for a Peloquin.









_Quote, originally posted by *Big Dac With Fries* »_Oh god.
That motor makes me wanna throw out my thought of a VR6/1.8t swap.


Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I covered the cost earlier in the thread.
I'm shocked that this would have somebody reconsider a VR6 or a 1.8t. It's like the most humble motor ever.








Thanks for the kind words guys it makes me feel great. I really love the car, its a blast to drive. 
Stay tuned for the Dyno run....


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Here's another video...
http://rapidshare.de/files/559....html
Dyno run on Sat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danbodia* »_Dyno run on Sat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Looking forward to hearing of your results! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Shhhhhh. Quiet! I'm trying to read this post!*

The crowd is restless with anticipation.. A chant starts somewhere in back of crowd, and makes it's way through the whole crowd. Now there is a thunderous roar as we all shout, with fists pounding up into the sky.... "DYNO! DYNO! DYNO! DYNO! DYNO! DYNO!" I work all day sat. It will be nice to come home and see a post with your dyno numbers... Have fun... I lOVE DYNO DAYS!!!!! +ODD


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Very nice!


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (vwgtipowr)*

Well here you go. Mixed feelings on this, I know its not _too_ shabby. BUT.......
Anybody want to throw me a bone on my lean issue on top?
The guys at the shop shut it down at 5100 for obvious reasons.
There is alot more there, but I need fuel for it.
Suggestions?











_Modified by Danbodia at 8:00 PM 10-1-2005_


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

not sure about your fueling issues, maybe an ams chip with the redone fuel maps would help? im going to be honest thats alot lower then i expected


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Nice dyno run! Looks like your head flows pretty decently...


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Peter Tong)*

bright side is the torque curve is nice and fat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (vdubmike2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmike2* »_not sure about your fueling issues, maybe an ams chip with the redone fuel maps would help? *im going to be honest thats alot lower then i expected*


LOL







I'm looking at it as another step in a process.
AMS chip is already there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I told myself that 110 at the wheels would be good, I got 5 more, but its not enough.








I've got to work out the lean issue, before anything else can be done.
At this point a few options are:
1.) Get rid of the BMW AFM and its assorted kit and retrofit the OEM AFM 
2.) Keep the BMW kit and add an adj. FPR and bigger injectors.
3.) Swap the internals (spring and such) between an OEM AFM and the BMW one.
I'm short on time here because the car gets stored for the winter.
Whichever way I chose, the car is headed back to the dyno in the future so it can be run over 5100 RPM. I think this motor has alot more to offer, the horsepower was going up at about 2 per 100 rpm and it was clearly still rising.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danbodia* »_

LOL







I'm looking at it as another step in a process.
AMS chip is already there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I told myself that 110 at the wheels would be good, I got 5 more, but its not enough.








I've got to work out the lean issue, before anything else can be done.
At this point a few options are:
1.) Get rid of the BMW AFM and its assorted kit and retrofit the OEM AFM 
2.) Keep the BMW kit and add an adj. FPR and bigger injectors.
3.) Swap the internals (spring and such) between an OEM AFM and the BMW one.
I'm short on time here because the car gets stored for the winter.
Whichever way I chose, the car is headed back to the dyno in the future so it can be run over 5100 RPM. I think this motor has alot more to offer, the horsepower was going up at about 2 per 100 rpm and it was clearly still rising.











Option one, seems like a bad idea to me if you are trying for more power, that stock VAM is going to kill the amount of air you're suckin in at those higher RPM's (where your making the power)
I'd most definately do #2, possibly get the BB aluminum fuel rail and match up maybe a aeromotive FPR to it or something of that (adjustable) nature. I'm no pro on sizing injectors so I have no idea what you'd go to, (or what you have in there now for that matter) I'm looking into using 30lbs ones or greentops from a corrado for my DIGIABA thats goin in soon. The fine tuning of mine; like you, will come after i just get the damn thing running.








Option three sounds like a good idea, I've read both to switch the internals right off the bat and not to; that it's not needed.
I as well thought you'd be making more than that, but it very clear you CAN make more, it's just going to take some fine tuning. I'm still very impressed.
Keep up the good work Dan


----------



## rev2red (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danbodia* »_


2.) Keep the BMW kit and add an adj. FPR and bigger injectors.



Fuel pressure regulator I would suspect. But your injector size should be more than fine.impo


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (rev2red)*

probably a dumb thing to ask but when you put the bmw afm on did you adjust the clicks for the flap??


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (vdubmike2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Option one, seems like a bad idea to me if you are trying for more power, that stock VAM is going to kill the amount of air you're suckin in at those higher RPM's (where your making the power)

The air coming in is my problem. I'm cleaning up the OEM AFM kit right now.








Thanks for the encouragement. and I'm keeping myself open to all options. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmike2* »_probably a dumb thing to ask but when you put the bmw afm on did you adjust the clicks for the flap?? 

Not a dumb question at all, the flap was adjusted before the runs and during. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I dropped AMS an e-mail to see if they could shed some light on the lean issue
Keep the ideas coming in.










_Modified by Danbodia at 12:37 PM 10-2-2005_


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danbodia* »_
The air coming in is my problem. I'm cleaning up the OEM AFM kit right now.








Thanks for the encouragement. and I'm keeping myself open to all options. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not a dumb question at all, the flap was adjusted before the runs and during. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I dropped AMS an e-mail to see if they could shed some light on the lean issue
Keep the ideas coming in.










I'm experiencing the same problem right now. I'm running the AMS chip with the BMW AFM. I go lean in the higher RPM range.
Either my Fuel Filter needs to be replaced or the factory FPR isn't letting enough fuel through. I can feel it starving for fuel up high. I think moving up to a 3.5 FPR might do the trick. I been told there is still a little room on our factory injectors. If not, I guess I could throw in some green tops.
Oh, is it possible to install a BMW AFM and have the car just start up with out adjusting the spring tension?? Man, I had to adjust mine like 12-13 notches just to get a somewhat normal idle. The idle still isn't smooth.


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (ACEdubs)*

I'm watching this closely because I'm building a similar engine. Are the Bosch greentops plug-and-play on a Digi2 head, or is more required?


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (ACEdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_
I'm experiencing the same problem right now. I'm running the AMS chip with the BMW AFM. I go lean in the higher RPM range.
Either my Fuel Filter needs to be replaced or the factory FPR isn't letting enough fuel through. I can feel it starving for fuel up high. I think moving up to a 3.5 FPR might do the trick. I been told there is still a little room on our factory injectors. If not, I guess I could throw in some green tops.
Oh, is it possible to install a BMW AFM and have the car just start up with out adjusting the spring tension?? Man, I had to adjust mine like 12-13 notches just to get a somewhat normal idle. The idle still isn't smooth.









I'm running a 3.5 FPR right now, and obviously having the lean problem. I'm beginning to think the BMW AFM is a little hokey...
The day I was on the dyno, another guy ran a digi II 16v with the BMW AFM and had the same lean up top issues.
So this is step one......








Back to basics.
Unfortunately, I don't still have the luxury of dyno or wideband.
I know its not as precise, but I'll be looking for a richer reading on my Air/fuel gauge at WOT under load. 
I should be able to post up impressions on Wed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm still looking into the injectors idea too...


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Hmmmm...interesting. I bet there are a bunch of us 8v guys running the BMW AFM experiencing the same problem. The idea just makes sense. I "thought" I felt a difference after installing the BMW AFM. Maybe it was just a mental thing...








The BMW AFM seems to work nicely with the 16v motor though.
I already modified my Eurosport heatshield to fit the bigger BMW AFM. I think I'm SOL in using it again with the factory AFM again. I have to see how it fits and seals.
So...it looks like the 3.5 FPR by itself still isn't enough. We need more 8v guys running the BMW AFM to chime in. 
Different FPR? Different injectors?
I just don't have the time to spend all day swapping things in and out.


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danbodia* »_I'm beginning to think the BMW AFM is a little hokey...

I assume that's the reason people sometimes suggest swapping the innards of the stock AFM into the larger-bore BMW one, to make sure the resistance for any particular flap opening is where the ECU "expects" it to be?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (OstTrefftWest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OstTrefftWest* »_
I assume that's the reason people sometimes suggest swapping the innards of the stock AFM into the larger-bore BMW one, to make sure the resistance for any particular flap opening is where the ECU "expects" it to be?

How difficult would this be? Never thought of that. Duh.
Might still have to adjust the tension on the stock internals in order to hold the flap open during idle.


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (ACEdubs)*

Well, I was just basing that on Danbodia's "option 3" on the last page — I've got no experience. As frequently-recommended as the mod is, though, I'd think the easier option would be a chip that knows how to "read" the BMW AFM as-is (except for any reductions in spring tension that were needed to make it idle with a smaller engine).
As good as I've heard AMS is about custom-burning (I'm planning on their chip with my engine project), I'd think it'd be a relatively simple project for them.... Take one BMW AFM, "de-click" it to achieve a decent idle, read the resistance across the sweep of the flap, and remap their existing Digi2 program accordingly. (Easy for me to say, of course, since I have no clue how the pros like AMS do it!)


_Modified by OstTrefftWest at 1:47 PM 10-3-2005_


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (OstTrefftWest)*

True...but I just had my ECU done by AMS. I made it quite clear I was running a BMW AFM. 
I really like the idea of swapping internals though.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (ACEdubs)*

Not to hijack and sort of OT, but anyone got another BMW VAM around? I seem to have lost mine in the shuffle of moving from PA to MA.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (OstTrefftWest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OstTrefftWest* »_
I assume that's the reason people sometimes suggest swapping the innards of the stock AFM into the larger-bore BMW one, to make sure the resistance for any particular flap opening is where the ECU "expects" it to be?

I've been thinking about this. The Electronic side on the interals might be identical. It end up throwing out the same signals. They're both Bosch.


----------



## 91green (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

you guys are gonna have in the poor house trying to keep up the mods on my 8v...
and to think I got the car just to save on gas...I hope I don't trade too much MPG for WHP...
I just wanne ride to work...really!


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (91green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91green* »_you guys are gonna have me in the poor house trying to keep up the mods on my 8v...

I stopped counting a long time ago.








AMS got back to me and they will redo their chips for ABA swaps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm working on getting an Air/Fuel ratio chart from an ABA/counterflow digi II with no BMW AFM to compare with mine. So we can see a back to back comparison of similar motors, one with the BMW AFM and one with the OEM AFM.


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

The OEM kit is back in. The car is not pinging under heavy load and my narrow band is reading in the green ( 1 notch off full ) in the rich.
Without use of a wide band during tuning, I won't be running my BMW AFM again.
Besides, asthetically speaking, I missed my old Digi II airbox.
I'm going to detail the bay before winter storage, and I'll post an updated pic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

So for someone with almost the same motor setup (cough cough me cough cough) you'd recomend using the digi 2 VAM? Not the BMW? Hows the idle/ rpms changed with the 276* and the stock VAM? ANy different. I found my bmw VAM and now im not sure if i even want to use it...


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*

I'd go with your stock AFM right now. If you can tune everything while hooked to a wideband, go for it. (I'd recommend a adj. FPR and *possibly* slightly bigger injectors.)
And if you have had your ECU upgraded have it reburned for your ABA.
The idle is just fine for a 276.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Who do you recomend for the chip? AMS, i wish I had that kind of cash, but i think i may just be stuck with something like a vwpilot chip.


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*

AMS, don't waste your time with anything else. They will also custom burn for your ABA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

You have to call them to have them do it, I keep hearing they don't list it on their site? And you have to mail them the ecu?


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*

Give them a call or E-mail them. Yes, you send your ECU out to them.


----------



## emvee2003 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

I have a 2.0 ABA with a 270 cam, AMS Chip and the BMW AFM. It ran much better with the 3.5 FPR, but even better with a 4.0 FPR from a 1988 Dodge Daytona. Though, still not completely happy. Don't even waste your time with the 3.5 FPR. You can get the 4.0 FPR at Autozone for about $40 and fits easier. I think it can take even more fuel, but it must be limited by the stock fuel injectors. Larger fuel injectors with an adjustable FPR may be the ticket. Adds a little more cost to the project though. BTW, I got inspired by Danbodia's initial post and got the intake setup from Fast Addiction. Great setup!


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danbodia* »_
I'm working on getting an Air/Fuel ratio chart from an ABA/counterflow digi II with no BMW AFM to compare with mine. So we can see a back to back comparison of similar motors, one with the BMW AFM and one with the OEM AFM. 

I'm working on it too!


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (crazyreesie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_I'm working on it too!

Thanks Reesie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Fresh from the Facts and Figures dept. here at HQ in Danby....
More things measured......
















The computer is going back out to AMS (reburn for displacement and the 276) next week, and I picked up some more parts in the interest of keeping it super clean and OEM.








I'll post more pics after I clean the bay up for winter storage.


----------



## VRC40 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*

Don't loose my tools in the "shuffle" from Hamp to E'hamp yous.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (VRC40)*

Would you guys be interested in a custom chip for the BMW AFM.


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Would you guys be interested in a custom chip for the BMW AFM.

I'd sure think there's a market -- anything that would let you get the benefit of the bigger intake without the teething problems that Danbodia's running into. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Would you guys be interested in a custom chip for the BMW AFM.

Interesting. Full details please.


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Alright, I talked to AMS yesterday, the ECU is making the return trip from Cali to VT this week. 
I got a chance to take the car out with an unmodified Ecu, and found an obvious change. No need for a dyno run, it was really doggy (comparatively) without the AMS Box.








So to recap:
-I'll have an ECU custom burned by AMS for the 2033cc of displacement and the 276.
-The current FPR is the 944s one at 3.5 bar (not a 4 bar one, I have never had one in it, my misprint on top.







)
-AFM is the stock Digi II unit and assorted OEM kit, with the exception of a K&N.
At this point, I'll be on hold for the winter (as far as motor tuning)
On the back burner are a couple projects including: 
- Swapping the internals from an OEM Digi II AFM to the BMW AFM. (this will be done after step 2 below, or see Special Notice)
- Tracking down a quality adj FPR. (Pending outcome of next round of testing.)
Nothing more will happen to the setup until Spring. At that point, it goes back to the dyno -or- a wideband to......Set A Base. Then....back to back pulls/runs recording:
1.) OEM air box (with a K&N) vs. Eurosport heat shield and ITG filter 
2.) OEM AFM vs. BMW AFM
SPECIAL NOTICE * If one of you want to donate an untampered with OEM BMW AFM to me step... Step 2.) could look like this:
OEM AFM vs. OEM BMW AFM vs. Modified BMW AFM with VW internals.
Just throwing that out there....







* END SPECIAL NOTICE.


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

The Ecu is back from AMS.
Unfortunately, the frame and the ign. module is at Fast Addiction where I left it. (Sent it from the shop, got the box at home.)
Update tomorrow.


----------



## DIRTYONE (Feb 16, 2004)

can i borrow your ams ecu for a week 2 see how it runs on my set up ???? lol


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (DIRTYONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIRTYONE* »_can i borrow your ams ecu for a week 2 see how it runs on my set up ???? lol 









No.
Its custom for my cam and displacement, so depending on what you have it may, or may not help you.
If your ever driving your car around VT though, stop in, you could take it for a spin.


----------



## CamdensDad (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

In the immortal words of Fat Bastard: Dead Sexy!


----------



## cxjon (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (CamdensDad)*

whats the cost of the ams chip ?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (cxjon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cxjon* »_whats the cost of the ams chip ?

Few hundred, IIRC.


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Few hundred, IIRC.

I'm wanting to say $199, but it may've gone up since the last I knew....


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (OstTrefftWest)*

It was $200 for the initial set of chips about 3 years ago.
I think its more now.
The reburn for the new setup was $150.








Oh well, You have to start somewhere.
So the car sits in the garage with the new ECU, the old AFM, and won't see the dyno again (or the road for that matter) till spring.








It does give some time for other things though.


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

So in anticipation of my back to back dyno runs I'm planning in the spring, I've picked up a few things.
1.) Non-molested OEM DIGI II AFM 
2.) ECU with a digifast 2 chip
3.) G-60 fuel injectors.
I've also spent some time disassembling an AFM, there is a chance of swapping internals from the OEM to the BMW AFM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More to come on that......
In the meantime, to get through winter and give you stuff to look at... Some pics from the motor build....
comparison shots of stock valves and the larger TT ones
















balanced rods just after they got back from TT








Random pieces after some refreshing


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Subscribed- hope you get your fuelling/power issues sorted out soon. There is obviously some power hiding in that motor and waiting to come out


----------



## slammedGTIballer (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Mr Black)*

Any updates??? I am basically running the exact same thing as you (g60 injectors, porsche fpr, and bmw afm) wondering if i should take out the BMW or not... hopefully you've done more!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (slammedGTIballer)*

Yeah, really neil. Slacking man......
.....wait....that's right, your daddy status just went up again didn't it.














Congratulations.

...but really, when ya get a chance....


----------



## emvee2003 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*

Congrats with the addition to your family. You inspired me with your very first post. Was running same setup except for the injectors, alum pipe and hose connector from a Continuous Injection (I think) setup. Got the latter two from the cool guys at FastAddiction. Although, I've gone back to the stock AFM with better results by fiddling with the spring setting in the AFM. Still convinced though there's more power there somewhere.
Runs much better by increasing the tension on the spring. Which basically means more fuel earlier. Currently using an FPR from a Turbo Dodge Daytona (3.8 BAR). Purchased an Adjustable FPR from Ebay, but need Bahnbrenner fuel rail to hook it up. Gonna get a duostyle A/F meter first to see if it is really running lean. I'm running stock Fuel Injectors. So I guess I could also go with bigger injectors and lesser fuel pressure.
I'll keep an eye out for your results whenever you get back to working on it again.
thx


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (emvee2003)*

Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ronan is not the reason for the stall, but the boys will be cutting into car time.















I went over to eurobumps and no flairs over the winter. I wanted to get some paint done while it was torn down, So I contacted a local one guy shop to get some clean up, and refreshing work done. Well, the poor bastard almost cut his finger off with a hole saw and has fallen _way _behind in his work. So, the car has been sitting in my garage stripped and on the back burner since.








John at FA has been putting together another super clean, NA, high lift cam(s), OEM look motor (16v this time) for a good friend of mine. All three of us will be buying a block of dyno time to make a day of it, for testing/tuning when the time comes.
Sorry for the long delay, but I'm still here, and plans haven't changed much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll update here.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

Yay. Shoot me an IM if you need another body and car to go in on some dyno time.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (secondgen)*

cool thread...
I've got a built aba running motronic in my mk1 jetta and I am planing to swap it in my 93 cabriolet. 
I was considering to stay with digi2 or swap it all the way to motronic. It's kind of interesting to read on digi2 tuning. 
My car runs well on motronic so I'm not sure I want to get into tuning one more time with another ecu type... 
Anyhow, good read and nice build!


_Modified by VWinA at 3:12 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## G60orbust (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Danbodia's photo debut (Danbodia)*

when you got the intake kit from fast addiction did it come with everything to mount the filter?
like this adapter plate?


----------

